# Got on the ice today



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Went to IL today and icefished at Long Island. Ice was about 3-4". Only one bay was safe to fish. We ended up catching over a hundred gills but only about 20 of them keepers (7"). Fished from 9 to 5 PM. Also caught 1 perch and 1 3lb yellowbelly. Mousies seemed to work a little better than wax worms but when they were biting it didn't matter. Water was about 4-6'. Felt good to be on the ice again. I talked to a guy there and he said that he caught a bucket of crappies Tuesday night but we didn't catch a crappie all day. After this weekend I think we will have a good week of ice making.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30749&cat=500


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30748

A couple of pictures of the ice.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

congrats!!! bet it felt great!!! im jealous!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

congrats man, thats awesome. thanks for the update.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

You don't even now how jealous i am now.   Nice job on the gills.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Amazing- Im up North and can't even get on a pond! And you after 2 days of warmth get on Indian. LOL!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

wow thats cool!!!!!!!
glad too see some fish biting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

i'm starting to have a hard time to even find decent ice in michigan without having to look way up north 8+ hour drive


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I can't believe there was good ice!! Thats awesome!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

At one time there was 10 of us on the ice. They had been fishing it a couple of days before I fished it. One guy there said he caught a lot of crappies the night before using a lantern.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

YOU DIRTY DOG!!!! Man, I wish....   

Good job John!!!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Keep us posted onthe ice conditions on Indian would you please.I live in Dayton so it's only 1hr.drive for me.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

DANG IT !!!! stoped in the local bait shop today 12-26 and heard that there were fishing IL. last week, ALWAYS A DAY LATE AND A DOLLAR SHORT, just hope we dont get to much rain in the next couple of days, needs to get cold again, maybe first of next week, if the Weatherman is Right.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

This really sucks my wife is out of town for a week and half and I can't even go ice fishn.I was planning on going ice fishn to break in the new year.I had this dream on new years eve being on the ice watching the stars and fishing when the new year came in.Now I'll be at afriends house watching Dick Clark.This warm weather really SUCKS! IT is winter time we are supose to be ICE FISHN not setting here talking about it.


----------

